# Belt for john deere 110 1967 round fender



## Brianlee

When i purchased the tractor, they had the wrong belt on the blower. Can someone give me the size of belt and diagram of the belt. 1967 Round Fender....Model 36 blower....it says on one site a 68" belt, that seems to long....help!! Brian


----------



## Country Boy

If you have the model number of the blower, you should be able to look it up on John Deere's website. There should be a model number tag on the blower unit somewhere. If you can find the model number (or product number, or whatever John Deere calls it), post it here and I can look it up.


----------



## Brianlee

I said the model number on my post.... Model 36 blower. But it calls for a 68", seems long. Where do io find a diagram of the set up.


----------



## Country Boy

Sorry for missing that. I deal with a lot of brands and most have a marketing number and a true model number. This appears to be an exception.

According to the parts reference, that blower has two listings for the main drive belt. One is a 1/2" x 50" and the other is a 1/2" x 68". The difference is probably what tractor the unit was mounted on. I'd grab a 50" belt and see if that fits for you if the 68" belt is too long.


----------

